
OCaml inside: a drop-in replacement for libtls [pdf] - cm3
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~jdy22/papers/ocaml-inside-a-drop-in-replacement-for-libtls.pdf
======
cm3
code: [https://github.com/mirleft/libnqsb-
tls/](https://github.com/mirleft/libnqsb-tls/)

